# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  دور الامم المتحدة في مكافحة الارهاب

## هيثم الفقى

*دور الامم المتحدة في مكافحة الارهابفي العصر الرقميد. نجلاء فليحد. عبد الرحمن الطحان
 
"ليكن الأمر واضحا للجميع، لا توجد مقايضة بين اتخاذ الإجراءات الفعالة لمكافحة الإرهاب وحماية حقوق الإنسان. بل على عكس ذلك، أعتقد أنه سيتبين لنا على المدى الطويل أن حقوق الإنسان، إضافة إلى الديمقراطية والعدالة الاجتماعية، هي أفضل سبل الوقاية من الإرهاب. وإذا كانت مسؤولية حماية حقوق الإنسان لا يقع معظمها بالطبع على كاهل هذا المجلس - فإنها من مسؤولية هيئات الأمم المتحدة الأخرى التي لا ينبغي لكم تكرار عملها. ومن الضروري أخذ خبرة هذه الهيئات في الاعتبار والحرص على ألا تفضي التدابير التي تتخذونها إلى النيل من حقوق الإنسان دون مبرر أو إلى منح الآخرين ذريعة للقيام بذلك“.


                                                                                                                         كوفي عنان 
                                                                         الامين العام للامم المتحدة

المقدمة         كان تدخل المجتمع الدولي في مكافحة الإرهاب ضروريا بسبب اتساع حدود الإرهاب وتجاوزه الحدود الوطنية ، اذ لا ينكر ان ظاهرة الإرهاب هي ظاهرة عالمية لا يمكن للجهود الوطنية ان تفلح لوحدها في مكافحة هذه الظاهرة .
        وقد كشفت التحقيقات الدولية على ان الشبكات الإرهابية ليس لها موطن محدد بل تمتد خلاياها لتشمل العديد من الدول وفي العديد من القارات .
        ودور التعاون الدولي كان دوراً حيوياً وفعالاً ، لم يقتصر على مكافحة الإرهاب كجريمة ومعاقبة مرتكبيها ، بل اتخذ طابعاً اوسع اشتمل بالبحث عن أسباب الإرهاب ودعوة الدول الى معالجة تلك الأسباب كما ان المجتمع الدولي لم يغفل حقيقة ان مكافحة الإرهاب قد تستغل لتقييد الحريات والنيل من حقوق الإنسان، ولهذا فإننا سنعالج هذا الموضوع بثلاثة مباحث :
نتناول في الأول منها آليات التعاون الدولي في مكافحة الإرهاب ونبحث في الثاني معالجة اسباب الإرهاب وفي الثالث حماية حقوق الإنسان .
المبحث الاول :
اليات التعاون الدولي في مكافحة الإرهاب 
 ..زادت المعاناة من الإرهاب في الوقت الحالي بحيث اصبحث مشكلة عالمية شاملة تهدد الامن والسلم الدوليين والاستقرار العالمي وطالما ان المشكلة تتصف بالشمولية فالحلخزمز يفترض ان يكون شمولياً ايضا يتم من خلال تظافر الجهود الدولية . و  الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان يدين في مادته الثلاثين الإرهاب الدولي "أي حكم في الإعلان لا يمكن تفسيره على أنه يعطي لأية دولة أو فرد أو مجموعة من الأفراد أي حق في القيام بنشاط أو عمل يهدف إلى تحطيم الحقوق والحريات الواردة في الإعلان .."وهذا الحكم تتضمنه المادة الخامسة من كل من ميثاق الحقوق الاقتصادية ، والاجتماعية والثقافية ، ومن ميثاق الحقوق المدنية ، اللتين أقرتهما الأمم المتحدة عام 1966.
ومنذ عام 1972 اسست الامم المتحدة لجنة خاصة بمسألة مكافحة الارهاب الدولية.

وبعد احداث سسبتمبر اصبحت مكافحة الارهاب من أولويات  المجتمع الدولي وعلى اساس ان ارهاب هذه الفترة اصبح اكثر شمولية وعمومية من ذي قبل .
و في  28 سبتمبر عام 2001 اجيز قرار 1373 فى مجلس الامن الدولى الذي يطالب جميع الدول الأعضاء في المنظمة الدولية، بتقديم تقرير مفصل بجميع المعطيات المتوفرة لديها عن الارهاب إلى لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب . وتأسيس لجنة خاصة تتكون من خبراء مكافحة الارهاب واعضاء سكرتارية الامم المتحدة تقدم تأييدا واستشارات لضمان وضع القرارات موضع التنفيذ وهذه اللجنة لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب تتألف من 15 عضوا لرصد تنفيذ القرار.
 لقد كان الإرهاب مدرجاً على جدول أعمال الأمم المتحدة منذ عقود. وقد وُضعت ثلاث عشرة اتفاقيات دولية في إطار نظام الأمم المتحدة المتعلق بأنشطة إرهابية محددة. ودأبت الدول الأعضاء من خلال الجمعية العامة على زيادة تنسيق جهودها في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب ومواصلة أعمالها المتعلقة بوضع قواعد قانونية. وكان مجلس الأمن نشطاً أيضاً في مكافحة الإرهاب من خلال إصدار قرارات ومن خلال إنشاء هيئات فرعية عديدة. وفي الوقت نفسه شارك عدد من برامج منظومة الأمم المتحدة ومكاتبها ووكالاتها في تدابير تطبيقية محددة مضادة للإرهاب توفر مزيداً من المساعدة للدول الأعضاء في جهودها. وتوطيداً وتحسيناً لهذه الأنشطة بدأت الدول الأعضاء مرحلة جديدة في جهودها الرامية إلى مكافحة الإرهاب بالاتفاق على استراتيجية عالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب. وتمثل هذه الاستراتيجية، التي اعتُمدت في 8 أيلول/سبتمبر 2006 وأُطلقت رسمياً في 19 أيلول/سبتمبر 2006، المرة الأولى التي تتفق فيها البلدان في مختلف أنحاء العالم على نهج استراتيجي موحد لمكافحة الإرهاب. وتشكل الاستراتيجية أساساً لخطة عمل محددة هي: التصدي للأوضاع التي تفضي إلى انتشار الإرهاب؛ ومنع الإرهاب ومكافحته؛ واتخاذ تدابير لبناء قدرة الدول على مكافحة الإرهاب؛ وتعزيز دور الأمم المتحدة في مكافحة الإرهاب؛ وكفالة احترام حقوق الإنسان في سياق التصدي للإرهاب. وتستند الاستراتيجية إلى توافق الآراء الفريد الذي توصل إليه قادة العالم في مؤتمر قمتهم الذي عقد في أيلول/سبتمبر 2005، وهو إدانة الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره[1].وفي حين ينتقد البعض هذا القرار/1373/، على اساس انه قرار يحشد المجتمع الدولي بأسره ليكون وراء الولايات المتحدة في مكافحة ما تسميه الإرهاب، ويخولها استخدام القوة للضغط على الدول الناشزة، أو حتى التي ترفض التعاون حسب مقتضيات القرار، الذي يحدد الإجراءات القانونية والمالية التي يتوجب على الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة اتخاذها ضد أولئك الذين تصنفهم الولايات المتحدة (إرهابيين) وعلى رأسهم تنظيم القاعدة وابن لادن. 
ويذهب الدكتور حسين شعبان [2]الى ان" هناك ارهاب (حسب البعض) مذموم وآخر محمود، وارهاب أخيار وارهاب أشرار وارهاب فقراء وآخر للاغنياء وإرهاب ضعفاء وأقوياء، لكن الارهاب هو ارهاب، طالما إستهدف السكان المدنيين الابرياء العزل، ولكن دعني أقول ان هناك فرقاً كبيراً بين الارهاب والمقاومة، فالمقاومة حق مشروع تقرّه جميع الشرائع السماوية والوضعية، وتقرّه قواعد القانون الدولي الانساني واتفاقيات جنيف لعام 1949 وملحقها لعام 1977، خصوصا بروتوكول جنيف الخاص بحماية ضحايا المنازعات الدولية المسلحة، ولا يمكن تحت أي حجة من الحجج إنكار حق المقاومة خصوصا البلدان التي تعاني شعوبها من الاحتلال ومن التبعية ومحاولات الضم او الالحاق او الاجتياح، وهذا الحق يكفله القانون الدولي، وحاولت الولايات المتحدة الاميركية ان توظف موضوع مكافحة الارهاب بعد احداث 11 سبتمبر الارهابية الاجرامية بالتاثير على الامم المتحدة باصدار ثلاث قرارات خطيرة هي :
1- القرار 1368 ( في 11 ايلول /سبتمبر) 2001.
2- القرار 1373 وهو اخطر قرار تصدره الامم المتحدة على الاطلاق وقد صدر يوم 28 سبتمبر 2001 وقد اعطى الحق ليس فقط لاميركا وانما لغيرها (من الدول المتنفذة طبعاً ) ايضا بحق شن حرب استباقية، والحرب الاستباقية أصلا لا اساس لها في القانون الدولي المعاصر او ميثاق الامم المتحدة، وصدور هذا القرار يتعارض مع ميثاق الامم المتحدة نفسها، والذي يقر حق الدفاع عن النفس بموجب المادة 51 فيما اذا تعرضت دولة للاحتلال او العدوان او حق هذه الدولة في التحرر الوطني الى حين يتخذ مجلس الامن التدابير المناسبة.
والعدوان حصل على الولايات المتحدة في 11 سبتمبر وانتهى ولا وجود لدولة ولا وجود لحق الدفاع عن النفس، فكيف ستشن الولايات المتحدة حرباً قالت انها ستصل الى أربعين بلداً وتستمر لمدة 10 سنوات وتشمل 60 حركة وتياراً سياسياً؟ وذلك لمجرد وجود أمواس الحلاقة وبعض السكاكين كانت قد أثرت على خطف طائرات وبالتالي نسف برجي التجارة في نيويورك ومحاولة نسف البنتاغون في واشنطن وغيرها، ومثل هذه الحرب لا وجود لها في القانون الدولي.
 .....ان القرار لا يتحدث فقط عن الحرب الاستباقية، وانما اذا اعتقدت الدولة المعنية إن خطراً ما وشيك الوقوع فيمكنها شن الحرب. فمن سيتاكد من كل ذلك، خصوصا لعدم وجود جهة تحاربها الولايات المتحدة .
3- القرار 1390 والذي صدر في 16 كانون الثاني( يناير) 2002. فخلال أربعة اشهر صدرت أخطر قوانين دولية لمكافحة الارهاب. وراينا كيف جرى التطبيق العملي لمكافحة الارهاب والذي تضمن احتلال افغانستان ثم احتلال العراق خارج اطار الشرعية الدولية ودون تفويض حتى من جانب الامم المتحدة التي حاولت اميركا توظيفها بالشكل الذي تريد ".




ويفرض البند الثالث من القرار 1373على الدول المعنية،تقديم التقارير، والتي تركز على أربعة ميادين يجب على الدول الإفصاح عنها، فيما ترفعه إلى لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب وهي على الاتي : 
أولاً ـ ما هي التشريعات ذات الصلة بالإرهاب المتخذة، أو التي ستتخذ في إطار الحملة الدولية لمكافحة الإرهاب.. 
ثانياً ـ ما هو التحرك العملي الذي اتخذ، أو الذي سيتم اتخاذه في هذا الإطار. 
ثالثاً ـ ما هي المبادرات الأخرى، إن وجدت، والتي قامت بها الدول المعنية لتنفيذ نص وروح القرار /1373/. 
رابعاً ـ ما هي الخطوات التي اتخذت أو التي من المتوقع اتخاذها لتعزيز التعاون الدولي في المجالات التي يشملها القراروسعيا إلى تنشيط عمل اللجنة، اتخذ مجلس الأمن، في عام 2004، القرار 1535، بإنشاء المديرية التنفيذية للجنة مكافحة الإرهاب بهدف توفير مشورة الخبراء إلى اللجنة في كافة المجالات التي يتناولها القرار 1373. كما استهدف إنشاء المديرية التنفيذية تيسير تقديم المساعدة التقنية للبلدان، فضلا عن زيادة توثيق التعاون والتنسيق داخل منظومة مؤسسات الأمم المتحدة وفيما بين الهيئات الإقليمية والحكومية الدولية.
وخلال مؤتمر القمة العالمي، المعقود في الأمم المتحدة في أيلول/سبتمبر 2005، اتخذ مجلس الأمن، الذي اجتمع على مستوى رؤساء الدول أو الحكومات للمرة الثالثة فقط في تاريخه، القرار 1624 (2005)الذي يتعلق بالتحريض على ارتكاب أعمال الإرهاب[3].
وقد جاء في الجلسة العامة الرفيعة المستوى للجمعية العامة 
أيلول/سبتمبر ٢٠٠٥"بضع نقاط من ضمنها 
·        " نحن نرفض الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره ونلتزم بإقرار وتنفيذ استراتيجية الأمم المتحدة الشاملة لمكافحة الإرهاب التي اقترحها الأمين العام، مع المراعاة الكاملة لضرورة التصدي للعوامل التي قد تسهم في الإرهاب، ومن بينها الفقر والظلم السياسي والاقتصادي والاحتلال الأجنبي.
·        نحن ندعو الأمين العام إلى مواصلة التشاور مع الجمعية العامة ومجلس الأمن من أجل تعزيز قدرة الأمم المتحدة ووكالاتها المتخصصة والدول من أجل منع الإرهاب.
·        نحن سنسعى جاهدين إلى إبرام اتفاقية شاملة بشأن الإرهاب أثناء الدورة الستين للجمعية العامة، ولكن في موعد لا يتجاوز حزيران/يونيه 2006.
·        نحن نتفق على توقيع الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع أعمال الإرهاب النووي بهدف التبكير ببدء نفاذها، وعلى الانضمام في أقرب وقت ممكن إلى الاتفاقيات الدولية الأخرى الاثنتي عشرة المضادة للإرهاب.
·        نحن نقر بأهمية التقيدبمبادئ الحكم الرشيد واحترام حقوق الإنسان وسيادة القانون في مكافحة الإرهاب ".
ان من الصعوبة بمكان الاتفاق على اليات محددة للدول من اجل مكافحة الإرهاب وتحقيق الامن وان مسالة مكافحة الإرهاب كانت ولا زالت مسالة مثيرة للجدل وقد جاء في تقرير  الامين العام للامم المتحدة :" وستظل الأمم المتحدة بطيئة في توفير الأمن لجميع أعضائها ولشعوب العالم قاطبة، ما
لم يتسن لنا أن نتفق على تقييم متبادل لهذه التهديدات وفهم مشترك لالتزاماتنا من أجل
التصدي له"[4]
وحيث ان مشكلة عدم الاتفاق على وضع تعريف محدد للارهاب من شانها ان تقوض كل الجهود الرامية  الى مكافحة الارهاب ، وتخلق مشاكل عديدة. 
 لهذا حث الامين العام في تقريره على اعتماد  تعريف للإرهاب يماثل التعريف الوارد فيتقرير الفريق الرفيعالمستوى المعني بالتهديدات والتحديات والتغيير الذي ينص على أنه ”لا يمكن تبريراستهداف المدنيين وغير المحاربين وقتلهم عمدا أو اعتبارها أمورا شرعية أيا كانالسبب أو داعي التظلم، وإن كل عمل يستهدف قتل المدنيين وغير المحاربين أو إلحاقإصابات بدنية جسيمة بهم، إن كان الغرض منه، بحكم طبيعته أو السياق الذي ينفذ فيه،هو ترويع السكان أو إكراه حكومة أو منظمة دولية على التصرف أو الإحجام عن التصرفبطريقة ما، هو عمل لا يمكن تبريره أيا تكن أسبابه وهو عمل إرهابي“.[5]
في حين أكد السيد (جيرمي جرين ستوك) رئيس لجنة مكافحة الارهاب في مؤتمر صحفي في 19/10/ بأن ليس من مسئولية لجنته إقرار تعريف للإرهاب، بل حشد أكبر جهد مشترك للعمل ضد الإرهاب في جميع دول الأرض[6]. 
وقد اعترف السيد (ستوك) أن الطبيعة الواسعة لمفهوم الإرهاب، ستكون مفيدة ونافعة في تحديد مجالات الحركة وخياراتها، ولم يغفل عن أنه ستكون هناك دول ستحاول التخلص من التزاماتها، أو من مواقفها وأفعالها. ولاسيما وأن الهيئة العامة للأمم المتحدة لم تستطع حتى الآن أن تجمع على تعريف محدد للإرهاب [7]



وقد اكد الامين العام في تقريره الى ضرورة
وضعإستراتيجيةعالميةجديدة،وهذه الإستراتيجية في نظره تقوم على خمسة اركان وهي :
1.    يجب أن ﺗﻬدف إلى ثني الأشخاص عن اللجوء إلى الإرهاب أو دعمه؛
2.    يجب أن تمنع الإرهابيين من الحصول على الأموال والمواد اللازمة لهم
3.    يجب أن تثني الدول عن رعاية الإرهاب 
4.    يجب أن تطور قدرة الدول عل ى دحر الإرهاب 
    5.   يجب أن تدافع عن حقوق الإنسان. 
وحث الامين العام الدول الأعضاء ومنظمات اﻟﻤﺠتمع المدني في كل مكان على الانضمام إلى
هذه الاستراتيجية[8].

وفي حديث للدكتور فيكتور ماور، نائب مدير مركز الدراسات الأمنية التابع للمعهد التقني الفدرالي العالي في زيورخ جاء فيه "الإرهاب - بما في ذلك الإرهاب الإسلامي - سيكون موجودا دائما، مثلما هو الحال بالنسبة للحرب. ولكن احتواء أو خفض التهديد الإرهابي ممكن. وفي هذه الحالات، تـعطى الأولوية لسبل ووسائل مكافحة الإرهاب. فالتركيز الشديد على اللجوء إلى القوة العسكرية، وهو الأمر الذي اعتمدته السياسات الأميركية في بداية الأمر، قد فشل فشلا ذريعا. 

التدخل في العراق أتاح لتنظيم القاعدة إقامة قاعدة صلبة للعمليات في باكستان وغرب العراق؛ ولطالبان فى أفغانستان لاستعادة قوتها؛ ودعم تنظيم القاعدة انتشر أكثر من أي وقت مضى، ليس فقط في العالم الإسلامي بل أيضا بين الشتات العربي والآسيوي. من الآن فصاعدا، يجب وضع ثلاث نقاط في صدارة الاهتمام: أولا، ينبغي بذل جهود أكبر بكثير من أجل بناء ائتلافات وطنية متعددة الأطراف وحقيقية لمحاربة الإرهاب؛ ثانيا، استثمار أوسع وطويل الأمد فى بناء الأمة ودعم الحكم الجيد؛ وثالثـا، الاستعداد لتسوية نزاعات عقود طويلة استخدمها الإرهابيون لإضفاء الشرعية على أعمالهم الإرهابية [9]" .
ان المسالة تتركز حول  الدور المحوري للأمم المتحدة، والتي يمكن ان تكون هي المنظمة الوحيدة التي لها الحجم ونطاق العمل اللازمان للتوصل إلى اتفاق عالمي على إدانة الإرهاب والتعامل بفعالية مع الجوانب الرئيسية للتهديد الإرهابي بصورة شاملة.[10].
والفكرة التي يطمح الباحث اليها هي وضع نظام عالمي للامن الوقائي  من شأنه مواجهة الأعمال الإرهابية وافضل من يتولى هذه المهمة هي الامم المتحدة ويمكن الاستفادة من تجارب الدول في هذا المجال .
ويمكن القول بانه " تعتبر الأمم المتحدة بمثابة المنتدى الرئيسي لتوحيد التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب. والدول الأعضاء مدعوة للانضمام إلى الاتفاقيات الدولية الرئيسية الـ12 بشأن الإرهاب فضلا عن المصادقة عليها دون تحفظات ، وتستطيع الدول أن تستفيد حيثما يكون ذلك مناسبا، من المساعدات التقنية للجنة مكافحة الإرهاب المنبثقة عن مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة، ومن فرع مكافحة الإرهاب التابع لـUNDOC . كما يتعين على سائر البلدان أيضا أن تدعم اللجنة 1267 المنبثقة عن مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة فضلا عن دعم فريق الرصد التابع لها أيضا.
المبحث الثاني :
معالجة اسباب الارهاب 
        بالتاكيد لا يمكن معالجة الارهاب دون معرفة دوافعه – وتقدم ظاهرة الارهاب مثالاً نموذجياً للظواهر "التي تستدعي نمطاً من التفكير يلحظ صلات الوصل فيها بين السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي والثقافي، ويضع معالجتها عند نقطة تقاطع بين هذه الأبعاد كافة وبين النهج الأمني المألوف في النظر إلى هذه الظواهر وفي مقاربتها والرد عليها"[11] ولهذا ولغرض معالجة هذه الظاهرة لا بد من معالجة الاسباب والدوافع العميقة لها .
أن الدراسات التي أنجزت، في حقل علم الاجتماع السياسي، حول ظواهر الإرهاب والعنف السياسي في البلاد العربية والإسلامية المعاصرة (وأشمل تلك الدراسات أنجزه باحثون غربيون) نبهت إلى الأثر الحاسم للأوضاع والبيئات الاجتماعية في انتعاش الظاهرة في العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة (وهي - للتذكير - الفترة التي شهدت إخفاق المشروع التنموي العربي وتراجع دور الدولة في الحقلين الاقتصادي والاجتماعي) ونكسة حزيران عام 1976 ووقوف الغرب بشكل ظالم الى جانب العدوان الإسرائيلي متجاوزاً الحقوق العربية المشروعة الامر الذي احدث انكساراً وياسا لدى الانسان العربي . 
ان الارهاب هو رد فعل معاكس ومضاد لتلك السياسة ، فضلاً عن اتخاذ العنف وسيلة من وسائل القمع والتجني المستمرة التي تعتمدها الصهيونية ضد الشعب الفلسطيني [12]. 
لقد بينت بالقرائن ارتباط حركات العنف ببيئات اجتماعية مفقرة ومهمشة واتساع نطاق نفوذها وجمهورها الحركي في تلك البيئات، فالفقر والحرمان والتهميش والانسحاق الاجتماعي هي ما ولد الظاهرة ونفخ في روحها وليس أفكار الدعاة وخطابات التجييش.
إن مقاربة ظاهرة العنف والإرهاب من مدخل التفكير في البنى والشروط التحتية (الاجتماعية - الاقتصادية) تقدم فرصة لفهمٍ موضوعي صحيح للظاهرة بمقدار ما تسدد ضربة للمقاربة الأمنية الاستئصالية المدفوعة إلى جنونها الأقصى والمرتكزة إلى الفرضية الخاطئة عن انحراف سلوك ممارسي العنف والإرهاب، وإلى الفكرة الأكثر خطأ عن إمكانية تصويب ذلك الانحراف من طريق الردع الأمني العنيف! إن الأمن الحقيقي هو عدم استخدام أدوات الأمن (إلا عند الضرورة القصوى)، هو أمن المجتمع بما هو إشباع للحاجات، أي بما هو أمنٌ اقتصادي وغذائي واجتماعي. من دون تنمية وتوزيع عادل للثروة، ومن دون تأمين لحقوق الفئات الأقل دخلاً ولحقوق المرمي بهم على هامش الاقتصاد والإنتاج، فليس في وسع الأمن ان يحفظ أمناً، قد ينشر الرعب وينتقي ضحايا يحولهم إلى مجسم تمثيلي لما سيلحق الجميع، لكنه - قطعاً - لن يستأصل مشاعر الحنق ورغبات الانتقام للنفس من الحرمان، ولن يمنع كثيرين من ركوب موجات العنف والإرهاب، بل هو قد يضيف سبباً جديداً إلى ترسانة المبررات التي يسوقها الداعون إلى العنف لتسويغ العنف وشرعنته.[13]
ويجمل الدكتور خالد عبيدات هذه الدوافع على الوجه الاتي :

أ- دوافع سياسية: بهدف تحقيق أغراض سياسية أو تصفية أشخاص سياسيين.
ب- دوافع اقتصادية: إرهاب رأس المال هو أكثر أشكال الإرهاب الاقتصادية، تمارسه أطرافه ضد بعضها البعض سواء كانت الدولة أو المؤسسات أو الأفراد، وضحايا الإرهاب الاقتصادي هي ضحايا مجردة وعامة وليست محددة ولا حتى محتملة قد تظهر في الحال وقد تمتد آثاره لأجيال. ومثال على ذلك: تهريب الدم الإفريقي إلى أوروبا في ناقلات مقابل دريهمات شحيحة ليباع بأسعار الذهب وليس مهماً ما يحويه من فيروسات مرض الإيدز المستعصي حتى الآن على العلاج. ومثال آخر دفن النفايات النووية في دول فقيرة كمزبلة للنفايات. وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى ما سمي "الإرهاب الاقتصادي الخفي" الذي تمارسه شركات متعددة الجنسيات دون رقابة أو سيطرة( ).
جـ- الدوافع النفسية: لا تختلف في الوقت الحاضر من حيث النوعية عن تلك الدوافع التي حركت "الحركة الفوضوية" في أوروبا الغربية، و"الحركة العدمية" في روسيا إبان القرن الثامن عشر والتي هددت الحضارة الإنسانية والدين والدولة والقانون. لذلك يتحتم تدارك الأمر بمنع تراكم الظروف الخارجية والعمل على إمتصاص الأفعال الضاغطة قبل أن تؤدي إلى الإنفجار، أو ما دام أن الإنفجارات قد بدأت فلا بُدُّ من تقليلها ومن ثم وقفها.
د- الدوافع الاجتماعية: إن كل تراسانات العقوبة على المجرمين قد تفشل في منع الجريمة إذا غاب عن المجتمع: المثل العليا، والقدوة الحسنة، والتربية والتوجيه الصحيح، والقيم الأخلاقية. وقد عبر مؤتمر كاراكاس لمنع الجريمة عن ذلك. والحل هو إتاحة الفرصة لطاقات الخير في الإنسان للإنطلاق ليتمكن من توجيه قدراته في الإتجاه الخير ومنها منع الجريمة"[14]
"كان موضوع البحث عن العوامل الكامنة التي تؤدي بالفرد إلى إرتكاب جريمة الإرهاب هو الموضوع .الذي إنعقد حوله مؤتمر في باريس سنة 1981 شارك فيه عددٌ من علماء الإجتماع والنفس والأخلاق والدين والإجرام والقانون. عندما يندفع الإنسان في عمل إرهابي يكون ذلك بفعل تراكمات الإحساس بالكبت والبؤس والفقر والجوع والمرض والظلم وكرد فعل تلقائي عفوي لعوامل خارجية بمثابة عدوان عليه فينطلق مدافعاً عن ذاته. والدفاع عن النفس أمر غريزي بالإضافة إلى أنه في كثير من الأحيان يدخل في إطار الفضيلة والأخلاق"[15]
  .وفي هذا الصدد جاء في نص خطة العمل الوارد في قرار الجمعية العامة [A/RES/60/288]الجلسة العامة 99
8 أيلول/سبتمبر 2006[16].
نقرر اتخاذ التدابير التالية الرامية إلى معالجة الظروف المؤدية إلى انتشار الإرهاب، ومن بينها، على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، الصراعات الطويلة الأمد التي لم تحل بعد، وتجريد ضحايا الإرهاب، بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره، من إنسانيتهم، وغياب سيادة القانون وانتهاكات حقوق الإنسان، والتمييز على أساس الانتماء العرقي والوطني والديني، والاستبعاد السياسي، والتهميش الاجتماعي والاقتصادي، والافتقار إلى الحكم الرشيد، مع التسليم بأنه لا يمكن أن تشكل أي من هذه الظروف ذريعة أو تبريرا لأعمال الإرهاب:
1.    مواصلة تعزيز قدرات الأمم المتحدة واستخدامها على أفضل وجه في مجالات من قبيل منع نشوب الصراعات والتفاوض والوساطة والتوفيق والتسوية القضائية وسيادة القانون وحفظ السلام وبناء السلام، من أجل المساهمة في الحيلولة بنجاح دون نشوب الصراعات الطويلة الأمد التي تستعصي على الحل وحلها بالوسائل السلمية. ونحن نسلم بأن حل هذه الصراعات بالوسائل السلمية سيسهم في تعزيز مكافحة الإرهاب على الصعيد العالمي؛ 
2.    مواصلة وضع ترتيبات، في ظل مبادرات الأمم المتحدة وبرامجها، لتعزيز الحوار والتسامح والتفاهم فيما بين الحضارات والثقافات والشعوب والأديان، وتعزيز الاحترام المتبادل للأديان والقيم والمعتقدات الدينية والثقافات ومنع التشهير بها. وفي هذا الصدد، نرحب بقيام الأمين العام بإعلان المبادرة بشأن تحالف الحضارات. ونرحب أيضا بمبادرات مماثلة تم اتخاذها في أنحاء أخرى من العالم؛ 
3.    الترويج لثقافة السلام والعدالة والتنمية البشرية، وللتسامح العرقي والوطني والديني، ولاحترام جميع الأديان أو القيم الدينية أو المعتقدات أو الثقافات، عن طريق القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بوضع وتشجيع برامج للتثقيف والتوعية العامة تشمل جميع قطاعات المجتمع. وفي هذا الصدد، نحث منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة على الاضطلاع بدور رئيسي، بعدة طرق من بينها الحوار بين الأديان وداخلها والحوار بين الحضارات؛ 
4.    مواصلة العمل على اتخاذ ما قد يكون ضروريا ومناسبا ومتفقا مع الالتزامات المنوطة بنا بموجب القانون الدولي، من تدابير تحظر بمقتضى القانون التحريض على ارتكاب عمل إرهابي أو أعمال إرهابية وتمنع ذلك؛ 
5.    تكرار تأكيد تصميمنا على كفالة تحقيق الأهداف والغايات الإنمائية المتفق عليها في المؤتمرات الرئيسية ومؤتمرات القمة التي تعقدها الأمم المتحدة، ومن بينها الأهداف الإنمائية للألفية، بشكل كامل وفي الوقت المناسب. ونؤكد من جديد التزامنا بالقضاء على الفقر وتعزيز النمو الاقتصادي المتواصل وتحقيق التنمية المستدامة والرفاه العالمي للجميع؛ 
6.    السعي إلى تحقيق وتعزيز خطط التنمية والإدماج الاجتماعي على جميع الصعد بوصفها أهدافا قائمة بحد ذاتها، انطلاقا من إدراك أن إحراز نجاح في هذا المجال، ولا سيما فيما يتعلق ببطالة الشباب، أمر يمكن أن يحد من التهميش وما يستتبعه من شعور بالغبن يغذي التطرف وتجنيد الإرهابيين؛ 
7.    تشجيع منظومة الأمم المتحدة ككل على رفع مستوى التعاون والمساعدة اللذين تقدمهما بالفعل في مجالات سيادة القانون وحقوق ا إنسان والحكم الرشيد، دعما للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية المتواصلة؛ 
8.    النظر في القيام، على أساس طوعي، بوضع أنظمة وطنية لتقديم المساعدة تلبي احتياجات ضحايا الإرهاب وأسرهم، وتيسر إعادة حياتهم إلى مجراها الطبيعي. وفي هذا الصدد، نشجع الدول على أن تطلب إلى الكيانات المختصة التابعة للأمم المتحدة مساعدتها في إقامة أنظمة وطنية من هذا القبيل. وسنسعى أيضا إلى النهوض بالتضامن الدولي دعما للضحايا وتشجيع المجتمع المدني على المشاركة في حملة عالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب وإدانته، الأمر الذي يمكن أن يشمل القيام، في الجمعية العامة، باستكشاف إمكانية إنشاء آليات عملية لتقديم المساعدة إلى الضحايا.
اما بشان  تدابير منع الإرهاب ومكافحته
نقرر اتخاذ التدابير التالية لمنع الإرهاب ومكافحته، ولا سيما عن طريق حرمان الإرهابيين من الوصول إلى الوسائل التي تمكنهم من شن اعتداءاتهم، ومن بلوغ أهدافهم وتحقيق الأثر المتوخى من اعتداءاتهم:
1.    الامتناع عن تنظيم أنشطة إرهابية أو التحريض عليها أو تيسيرها أو المشاركة فيها أو تمويلها أو التشجيع عليها أو التهاون إزاءها، واتخاذ تدابير عملية مناسبة تكفل عدم استخدام أراضي كل منا في إقامة منشآت أو معسكرات تدريب إرهابية، أو لتدبير أو تنظيم أعمال إرهابية ترتكب ضد دول أخرى أو ضد مواطنيها؛ 
2.    التعاون بصورة تامة في مكافحة الإرهاب، وفقا للالتزامات المنوطة بنا بموجب القانون الدولي، بهدف العثور على أي شخص يدعم أو يسهل أو يشارك أو يشرع في المشاركة في تمويل أعمال إرهابية أو في التخطيط لها أو تدبيرها أو ارتكابها، أو يوفر ملاذا آمنا، وحرمان ذلك الشخص من الملاذ الآمن وتقديمه إلى العدالة بناء على مبدأ تسليم الأشخاص المطلوبين أو محاكمتهم؛ 
3.    كفالة القبض على مرتكبي الأعمال الإرهابية ومحاكمتهم أو تسليمهم، وفقا للأحكام ذات الصلة من القانون الوطني والدولي، ولا سيما قانون حقوق الإنسان وقانون اللاجئين والقانون الإنساني الدولي. وتحقيقا لهذه الغاية، سنسعى إلى إبرام وتنفيذ اتفاقات لتقديم المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة وتسليم الأشخاص المطلوبين وإلى تعزيز التعاون بين وكالات إنفاذ القانون؛ 
4.    تكثيف التعاون، حسبما يقتضيه الحال، في تبادل المعلومات الدقيقة المتعلقة بمنع الإرهاب ومكافحته في الوقت المناسب؛ 
5.    تعزيز التنسيق والتعاون فيما بين الدول في مكافحة الجرائم التي قد تكون ذات صلة بالإرهاب، ومن بينها الاتجار بالمخدرات بجميع جوانبه، والاتجار غير المشروع بالأسلحة، ولا سيما الأسلحة الصغيرة والأسلحة الخفيفة، بما فيها منظومات الدفاع الجوي المحمولة، وغسل الأموال، وتهريب المواد النووية والكيميائية والبيولوجية والإشعاعية وغيرها من المواد التي يمكن أن تكون فتاكة؛ 
6.    النظر في الانضمام، دون إبطاء، إلى اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة العابرة للحدود الوطنية وإلى البروتوكولات الثلاثة المكملة لها وتنفيذها؛ 
7.    اتخاذ التدابير المناسبة، قبل منح اللجوء، بغرض التأكد من أن طالب اللجوء لم يكن ضالعا في أنشطة إرهابية، وبعد منح اللجوء، بغرض كفالة عدم استخدام مركز اللاجئ بما يتعارض مع ما تنص عليه الفقرة 1 من الجزء الثاني أعلاه؛ 
8.    تشجيع المنظمات الإقليمية ودون الإقليمية المعنية على إنشاء آليات أو مراكز لمكافحة الإرهاب أو تعزيز الموجود منها. وفي حال ما إذا طلبت تلك المنظمات التعاون أو المساعدة تحقيقا لهذه الغاية، نشجع لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب ومديريتها التنفيذية، على تيسير توفير ذلك التعاون وتلك المساعدة، كما نشجع مكتب الأمم المتحدة ا معني بالمخدرات والجريمة والمنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية على القيام بذلك، حيثما كان ذلك متسقا مع ولايتيهما؛ 
9.    الاعتراف بأنه يمكن اعتبار مسألة إنشاء مركز دولي لمكافحة الإرهاب جزءا من الجهود الدولية الرامية إلى تعزيز مكافحة الإرهاب؛ 
10.                      تشجيع الدول على تطبيق المعايير الدولية الشاملة التي تجسدها التوصيات الأربعون المتعلقة بغسل الأموال والتوصيات الخاصة التسع المتعلقة بتمويل الإرهاب المقدمة من فرقة العمل المعنية بالإجراءات المالية، مع التسليم في الوقت نفسه بأن الدول قد تحتاج إلى المساعدة في تطبيقها؛ 
11.                      دعوة منظومة الأمم المتحدة إلى القيام، جنبا إلى جنب مع الدول الأعضاء، بإنشاء قاعدة بيانات شاملة واحدة بشأن الحوادث ذات الصلة بالمواد البيولوجية، وكفالة تكاملها مع قاعدة بيانات الجرائم المستخدمة فيها مواد بيولوجية التي تزمع المنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية إنشاءها. ونشجع أيضا الأمين العام على تحديث قائمة الخبراء والمختبرات، فضلا عن المبادئ التوجيهية والإجراءات التقنية المتوفرة لديه بغرض التحقيق في الوقت المناسب وعلى نحو فعال في أي ادعاء باستخدام المواد البيولوجية. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، نلاحظ أهمية اقتراح الأمين العام الداعي إلى جمع الجهات المعنية الرئيسية في مجال التكنولوجيا البيولوجية، بما في ذلك الأوساط الصناعية والعلمية والمجتمع المدني والحكومات، داخل إطار الأمم المتحدة، في برنامج مشترك يهدف إلى كفالة عدم استخدام أوجه التقدم في مجال التكنولوجيا البيولوجية في أغراض إرهابية أو في أي أغراض إجرامية أخرى، بل للصالح العام مع إيلاء الاحترام الواجب للمعايير الدولية الأساسية المتعلقة بحقوق الملكية الفكرية؛ 
12.                      العمل إلى جانب الأمم المتحدة، مع إيلاء الاعتبار الواجب لطابع السرية واحترام حقوق الإنسان والامتثال للالتزامات الأخرى المنصوص عليها في القانون الدولي، على استكشاف طرق وسبل القيام بما يلي:
1.    تنسيق الجهود المبذولة على الصعيدين الدولي والإقليمي لمكافحة الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره على الإنترنت؛ 
2.    استخدام الإنترنت كأداة لمكافحة تفشي الإرهاب، مع التسليم في الوقت نفسه بأن الدول قد تحتاج إلى المساعدة في هذا الصدد؛
13.                      تكثيف الجهود الوطنية والتعاون الثنائي ودون الإقليمي والإقليمي والدولي، حسبما يقتضيه الأمر، من أجل تحسين مراقبة الحدود والضوابط الجمركية بغية منع وكشف تحرك الإرهابيين ومنع وكشف الاتجار غير المشروع بجملة أمور منها الأسلحة الصغيرة والأسلحة الخفيفة، والذخائر والمتفجرات التقليدية، والأسلحة والمواد النووية أو الكيميائية أو البيولوجية أو الإشعاعية، مع التسليم في الوقت نفسه بأن الدول قد تحتاج إلى المساعدة في هذا الصدد؛ 
14.                      تشجيع لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب ومديريتها التنفيذية على مواصلة العمل مع الدول، بناء على طلبها، من أجل تيسير اعتماد تشريعات واتخاذ تدابير إدارية لتنفيذ الالتزامات المتصلة بسفر الإرهابيين، وتحديد أفضل الممارسات في هذا المجال، مستفيدة حيثما أمكن من الممارسات التي طورتها المنظمات الدولية التقنية، كمنظمة الطيران المدني الدولي ومنظمة الجمارك العالمية والمنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية؛ 
15.                      تشجيع اللجنة المنشأة عملا بقرار مجلس الأمن 1267 (1999) على مواصلة العمل من أجل تعزيز فعالية حظر السفر المفروض على تنظيم القاعدة وحركة طالبان والأفراد والكيانات المرتبطين بهما بموجب نظام الجزاءات التابع للأمم المتحدة، وكذلك العمل، على سبيل الأولوية، على كفالة اتباع إجراءات عادلة وشفافة لإدراج الأفراد والكيانات على قوائمها وشطبهم منها ومنح الاستثناءات لأسباب إنسانية. وفي هذا الصدد، نشجع الدول على تبادل المعلومات بعدة طرق من بينها توزيع الإشعارات الخاصة الصادرة عن المنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية/الأمم المتحدة فيما يتعلق بالأشخاص الخاضعين لنظام الجزاءات هذا على نطاق واسع؛ 
16.                      تكثيف الجهود والتعاون على جميع الصعد، حسب الاقتضاء، من أجل تحسين الأمن في إعداد وإصدار الهويات الشخصية ووثائق السفر ومنع وكشف التلاعب بها أو استخدامها بشكل مزور، مع التسليم في الوقت نفسه بأن الدول قد تحتاج إلى المساعدة للقيام بذلك. وفي هذا الصدد، ندعو المنظمة الدولية للشرطة الجنائية إلى تعزيز قاعدة بياناتها المتعلقة بوثائق السفر المسروقة والضائعة، وسوف نسعى إلى الاستفادة بشكل كامل من هذه الأداة، حسب الاقتضاء، ولا سيما عن طريق تبادل المعلومات المتصلة بهذا الشأن؛ 
17.                      ‎دعوة الأمم المتحدة إلى تحسين التنسيق في مجال التخطيط للتصدي لأي هجوم إرهابي تستخدم فيه الأسلحة أو المواد النووية أو ‏الكيميائية أو البيولوجية أو الإشعاعية، ولا سيما باستعراض مدى فعالية ما هو قائم من آليات التنسيق المشتركة بين الوكالات المعنية بتقديم ‏المساعدة وبعمليات الإغاثة ودعم الضحايا وتحسين كفاءتها بحيث يتسنى لجميع الدول تلقي ما يكفي من المساعدة. ‏‎وفي هذا الصدد، ‏ندعو الجمعية العامة ومجلس الأمن إلى وضع مبادئ توجيهية للتعاون والمساعدة الضروريين في حالة ‏وقوع هجوم إرهابي تستخدم فيه أسلحة الدمار الشامل؛‎مضاعفة جميع الجهود الرامية إلى تحسين أمن وحماية الأهداف المعرضة للخطر بشكل خاص مثل البنى التحتية والأماكن العامة، ‏فضلا عن التصدي للهجمات الإرهابية وغيرها من الكوارث، ولا سيما في مجال الحماية المدنية، مع التسليم بأن الدول قد تحتاج إلى المساعدة في هذا الصدد.
وعلى الصعيد العربي 
إنعقدت ندوة في الخرطوم تحت عنوان "تشريعات مكافحة الإرهاب في الوطن العربي" من 7-9/12/1998 طبقاً للخطة المرحلية للإستراتيجية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب الموضوعة من قبل وزراء الداخلية العرب إذ تقوم أكاديمية الأمير نايف بتنفيذ الجانب العلمي منها. وكان ما توصلت إليه:
-           الالتزام بالتعريف الذي ورد في المادة الأولى الفقرة الثانية والثالثة من الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب الموقعة سنة 1998، لكل من الإرهاب والجريمة الإرهابية.
-           تشجيع الدول العربية على سن نص تشريعي لكل منها متسق مع الاتفاقية العربية لتعريف الإرهاب ومكافحته.
-           عدم إعتبار الجريمة الإرهابية جريمة سياسية وفقاً لنص المادة الثانية من الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب وتأكيداً لما جاء في الاتفاقية العربية لتسليم المجرمين سنة 1952م( ).
-           تسهيلاً للتكيف مع المستجدات وإجراء التعديلات الملائمة، فمن اللازم سن تشريع داخلي خاص بالجرائم الإرهابية وفصلها عن قانون العقوبات.
-           العمل على التعامل بأسلوب علمي مع الفئات الدينية المتطرفة بتبصيرها بالمنهج الصحيح في الفكر والعقيدة والسلوك حسب ما تضعه جهات ذات إختصاص وكفاءة لا تُحَرِّفْ أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
-           التعويض العادل والمناسب على ضحايا الإرهاب حسب تشريع يوضع خصيصاً لهذه الغاية وبتمويل مشترك من الدولة وشركات التأمين وغيرهم.
-           وجوب النص على إختصاص القضاء العادي بجرائم الإرهاب.
-           الإرتقاء إلى المستوى الإنساني اللائق وحسب مبادئ حقوق الإنسان حين التعامل مع جرائم الإرهاب عند إلقاء القبض أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة( ).
-           الجريمة الإرهابية هي جريمة دولية لأنها تعرض الأمن والسلم الدوليين للخطر حتى ولو وقعت داخل الدولة ومن جماعات تحمل جنسيتها.
-           إرهاب الدولة هو جريمة إرهابية دولية.
-           العمل على إستئصال أسباب الإرهاب الفردي والجماعي الداخلية بالتوازي مع وسائل العلاج الأمنية( ).
ومن وجهة نظر أقل تحفظاً في التعبير فالعلاج يتضمن:
•           وجوب إستقلال عملية إتخاذ القرار السياسي في الدولة من الإستسلام للنفوذ الخارجي أو الخنوع له، فالدولة التي تتحول إلى إدارة تابعة للخارج تصبح بيئة صالحة للإرهاب لأن هيبتها تَنْمَسِخ داخلياً وحتى خارجياً.
•           منح الحكم الذاتي للأقليات فمن حقها أن تفتخر بلغتها وثقافتها مثل "الأمازيغ" في شمال إفريقيا والأكراد في العراق، هذا بالإضافة إلى المذاهب الدينية المختلفة.
•           على السلطة الحاكمة أن تلتزم بتراث وتاريخ وتقاليد وديانة شعبها وإلا فلن تنال    إلا إشمئزاز مواطنيها فتتكون البيئة الصالحة للإرهاب.
•           وقف جميع المواجهات اللاإنسانية: التصفية الجسدية التخريب، الحروب الجرثومية، الحرب العِرقية، التعذيب، الإهانة، التوقيف بدون تهمة والسجن بدون محاكمة،. محاربة البطالة، والفساد، والغش، والاهتمام بالمناطق الفقيرة، وضبط النظام الضريبي، والعناية بنظام الأسرة، ومحو الأمية، والإهتمام بوسائل البث الإعلامي، وعقد الدراسات والندوات لمكافحة الإرهاب.
•           تحديث الأجهزة الأمنية فكراً وتخطيطاً ووسائلاً( ).
•           وقف النهب الأجنبي لمقدرات الأمة.
•           إلغاء القواعد العسكرية الأجنبية.
•           الإسلام دين الأمة ويتوجب وقف الحملات ضده.
•           إن القضية الفلسطينية قضية عادلة ويجب وضع حدٍ لمعاناة الشعب الفلسطيني وتمكينه من الوصول إلى حقوقه.
•           المساواة والعدل بين المواطنين وترسيخ الديمقراطية وإلغاء منطق الحديث عن كل ما يسمى بالأكثرية أو الأقلية.
•           الجهل والخواء الثقافي بيئة صالحة للإرهاب لذا يترتب التأسيس لمشروع تربوي ثقافي للإرتقاء بمستوى الأمة( ).
•           معالجة ظواهر التعصب التي تزرعها مجموعات باسم الدين وتطوير أساليب المواجهة الدينية من خلال علماء دين لهم حضور جماهيري ولهم قدرة على مواجهة أفكار الإرهاب والتأكيد على التزام البلاد العربية والإسلامية بالشريعة الإسلامية.
•           تشجيع المواطنين على التعاون في مكافحة الإرهاب.
•           مكافحة إستغلال النفوذ والتربح من الوظيفة وإهدار المال العام( ).
•           عمل أبحاث علمية لدراسة شخصية الإرهابي.
•           تنمية المناطق المهملة وتطوير الخدمات الاجتماعية والأمنية والاهتمام بالمرافق العامة للنقل والصحة والمياه والكهرباء في المناطق التي تشكل البيئة الخصبة للإرهاب من أجل السيطرة على التطرف فيها.
•           تكثيف البرامج في شؤون الشباب بعيداً عن الكبت والقهر تجنباً لأي انفجار سياسي أو نفسي( ).
•           وقف الدور الخارجي لدعم الإرهاب بالمال والتدريب.
•           سد الثغرات من خلال التعامل السياسي الرشيد مع الأبعاد الخارجية للإرهاب حتى يمكن معالجة الخلل في الأنظمة الداخلية التي تسهم أحياناً في تسلل الإرهاب.
•           وضع فلسفة متكاملة لمواجهة الإرهاب تتضمن خططاً سريعة ومتوسطة وبعيدة المدى لأن المسكنات لن تفيد والأجدر هي سياسة النفس الطويل.
•           ضرورة التكامل بعمل أجهزة مكافحة الإرهاب وليس التنافس، والعمل كفريق واحد. 
•           الحاجة ماسة لمنهج تربوي جديد ومراجعة نظم التعليم ومناقشة الرأي والرأي الآخر( ).
•           إعداد ردود فقهية علمية على كتابات فقهاء الإرهاب.
•           التركيز على الشفافية والحوار الحر المفتوح( ).[17]
اولا : عدم ربط الارهاب باي دين 
ثانياً : البحث عن الآليات المناسبة لمعالجة الأسباب التي تعزز الكراهية أو تحرّض على العنف، والتي من ضمنها: الفقر المدقع، والنظام الاجتماعي غير العادل، والفساد المالي والإداري، والأسباب السياسية (الاحتلال الأجنبي)، والتطرف الديني، والانتهاك المنظم لحقوق الإنسان، والتمييز، والتهميش الاقتصادي، والاستلاب الثقافي.
واول هذه الاليات : " التعاون الشامل والفاعل والموحد والمنظم عبرالدور الريادي للأمم المتحدة لإدانة الإرهاب والتطرف والتصدي لهما، وتعاون الدول ووكالات الأمم المتحدة لإنفاذ قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب، والتصدي للظروف والأسباب التي تعزّز العنف والتطرف، والعمل على تطوير وتنفيذ البرامج الخاصة بتشجيع الحوار بين الثقافات والأديان "[18].
التنسيق بين الأجهزة المعنية بمكافحة الإرهاب في كافة دول العالم، ونقل التقنية التي تستخدم في الدول المتقدمة في مكافحة الإرهاب إلى الدول التي لا تتوافر فيها هذه التقنية، والتدريب وتبادل المعلومات، والأساليب الكفيلة بالتعامل مع المنظمات الإرهابية الناشئة.
وقد جاء في اعلان الرياض :
وحتمية التصدي لها عبر جهد دولي موحد، ومنظم، ودائم، يحترم مبادئ الشرعية الدولية وبخاصة حقوق الإنسان، واللاجئين، والقانون الإنساني ويرسخ الدور المركزي للأمم المتحدة، ويتبنى معالجة شمولية متعددة الجوانب.
وتؤكد على أن الإرهاب يمثل تهديداً مستمراً للسلام والأمن والاستقرار، إذ لا يوجد مبرر أو مسوغ لأفعال الإرهابيين، فهو مدان دائماً مهما كانت الظروف أو الدوافع المزعومة.
وتدعو إلى أهمية ترسيخ قيم التفاهم والتسامح والحوار والتعددية والتعارف بين الشعوب والتقارب بين الثقافات، ورفض منطق صراع الحضارات، ومحاربة كل أيديولوجية تدعو للكراهية وتحرض على العنف وتسوغ الجرائم الإرهابية التي لا يمكن قبولها في أي دين أو قانون.
وتشدد على أن الإرهاب ليس له دين معين أو جنس أوجنسية أو منطقة جغرافية محددة، وفي هذا السياق ينبغي التأكيد على أن أية محاولة لربط الإرهاب بأي دين سيساعد في حقيقة الأمر الإرهابيين، ومن ثم الحاجة إلى منع عدم التسامح حيال أي دين، وإلى تهيئة جو من التفاهم والتعاون المشترك يستند إلى القيم المشتركة بين الدول المنتمية إلى عقائد مختلفة.
وتؤكد على التزامها بالقرارات الدولية الصادرة من منظمة الأمم المتحدة ذات الصلة بمكافحة الإرهاب التي تدعو المجتمع الدولي إلى إدانة الإرهاب ومكافحته بكافة السبل، والتصدي له بجميع الوسائل وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة، نظراً لما تسببه الأعمال الإرهابية من تهديد للسلام والأمن الدوليين، كما تؤكد على أن الأمم المتحدة هي المنبر الأساسي لتعزيز التعاون الدولي ضد الإرهاب، وتشكل قرارات مجلس الأمن ذات الصلة أساساً متيناً وشاملاً لمحاربة الإرهاب على المستوى العالمي، وينبغي على كل الدول الامتثال الكامل لأحكام تلك القرارات، وتدعو جميع الدول للانضمام والمصادقة وتنفيذ المعاهدات الدولية الاثنتي عشرة الأساسية لمحاربة الإرهاب.
وتدعو إلى تشجيع الجهود الذاتية بهدف توسيع المشاركة السياسية، وتحقيق التنمية المستدامة، وتلبية متطلبات التوازن الاجتماعي، وتفعيل دور مؤسسات المجتمع المدني للتصدي للظروف المساعدة على انتسار العنف والفكر المتطرف.
وتؤكد على أهمية دور وسائل الإعلام، والمؤسسات الدينية، ونظم التعليم في بلورة استراتيجيات للتصدي لمزاعم الإرهابيين، وتشجيع وسائل الإعلام لوضع قواعد إرشادية للتقارير الإعلامية والصحفية بما يحول دون استفادة الإرهابيين منها في الاتصال أوالتجنيد أو غير ذلك.
وتطلب من الأمم المتحدة تطوير معايير لمساعدة قيام الهيئات الخيرية الإنسانية غير الربحية بدورها في تنظيم أعمالها الإغاثية والإنسانية ولمنع استغلالها في أنشطة غيرمشروعة.
وتدعو إلى زيادة التعاون على المستوى الوطني والثنائي والإقليمي، للتنسيق بين الأجهزة المختصة بمكافحة الإرهاب وغسل الأموال، والاتجار بالأسلحة والمتفجرات، وتهريب المخدرات، لتبادل الخبرات والتجارب، بمافي ذلك التدريب لضمان الفعالية في محاربة الإرهابيين وصلاتهم بالجريمة المنظمة.
وتشدد على الحاجة إلى تقوية الإجراءات الدولية الرامية إلى منع الإرهابيين من امتلاك أسلحة الدمار الشامل، لدعم دور الأمم المتحدة في هذا المجال، بما في ذلك التنفيذ الكامل لقرار مجلس الأمن رقم (1540)، وتدعو إلى دعم ومساعدة الدول التي تطلب ذلك في مجالات مكافحة الإرهاب، وبخاصة عبر تقديم المعدات والتدريب والمساعدة في بناء القدرات.
وتدعو إلى تطوير التشريعات والإجراءات الوطنية الكفيلة بمنع الإرهابيين من استغلال قوانين اللجوء والهجرة، للحصول على ملاذ آمن، أو استخدام أراضي الدول كقواعد للتجنيد، أو التدريب، أو التخطيط، أو التحريض، أو الانطلاق منها لتنفيذ عمليات إرهابية ضد الدول الأخرى. وتؤكد على أهمية نشر القيم الإنسانية الفاضلة وإشاعة روح التسامح والتعايش وحث وسائل الإعلام على الامتناع عن نشر المواد الإعلامية الداعية للتطرف والعنف"[19]
وفي الجزائر اشار رئيس مجلس الامة الى 
" ان الجزائر أدركت منذ البداية انه على الرغم من كون الجانبين العسكري والأمني أساسيين فى محاربة الإرهاب الا أنهما لا يكفيان لوحدهما ولذلك اتخذت عدة اجراءات استهدف وقاية الشباب من سلوك طريق الإرهاب من جهة وتشجيع المغرر بهم باسم الدين على التوبة من جهة أخرى. 
. "[20]
وان مكافحة الإرهاب تتطلب القضاء على أسباب هذه الآفة و منها البطالة والجهل و الإقصاء و أشار الى  ان الجزائر تبنت فى إطار هذا التوجه قوانين سمحت الى جانب مكافحة الإرهاب التشجيع على التوبة والعودة الى الشرعية وذلك بالتوازى مع القيام بمشاريع كبيرة فى إطار عملية واسعة للإنعاش الاقتصادى والاجتماعى والثقافى والتى ساعدت كثيرا عملية محاربة الإرهاب. [21]
ولو رجعنا الى مبادئ ستراتيجة الامم المتحدة لوجدنا انها تنطوي على نقاط هامة جدا ذلك انها تتضمن الاتفاق على معالجة اسباب الارهاب قبل معالجة نتائجه .


المبحث الثالث :
الارهاب وحقوق الأنسان 
يذهب البعض الى ان  التعارض واضح بين حماية الأمن الوطني من ناحية وحماية حقوق الإنسان من ناحية أخرى في إضفاء المشروعية على عدد من التراجعات القانونية عن المبادئ الدولية لحقوق الإنسان , حيث ظهر المساس بحقوق الإنسان جليا في التشريعات الصادرة من عدد من دول أوربا وأمريكا بحجة مكافحة الإرهاب ولكن هل هناك تعارض بين متطلبات الحماية  ضد الإرهاب وبين تأمين احترام حقوق الإنسان وفق المبادئ الدولية الثابتة وهنا لابد من طرح تساؤلات  أخرى مهمة قد تؤدي بنا إلى  حلقة مفرغة!!
ولو رجعنا الى ستترايجية الامم المتحدة لمعالجة الارهاب لوجدنا انها تؤكد على كفالة احترام حقوق ا الإنسانفي سياق التصدي الى الارهاب .
(على أن عددا من الدساتير العربية تتضمن نصوصا تفتح الباب أمام انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان بصياغات تصادر الحقوق والحريات العامة أو تسمح بمصادرتها. من قبيل ذلك ما درجت عليه الدساتير العربية من الإحالة إلى التشريع العادي لتنظيم الحقوق والحريات ، ثم يأتي التشريع تحت ستار تنظيم الحق والحرية ليقيدهما بقيود تتنافى مع المواثيق الدولية أو يصادرها كلية. 

والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة في القوانين المنظمة لحرية الرأي والتعبير وحق تكوين الجمعيات والحريات الصحفية والحق في المشاركة السياسية وحق تشكيل الأحزاب السياسية والحق في المحاكمة العادلة وضمانات وحقوق المتهمين ومبدأ الشرعية الجنائية وغيرها. 


وزاد من تفاقم هذه الظاهرة ذات الجذور التاريخية (أي ظاهرة الانتهاك التشريعي لحقوق الإنسان) تذرع كثير من الدول بضرورات محاربة الإرهاب لكي تصدر تشريعات تنتهك ضمانات حقوق الإنسان. ويأتي هذا التوجه التشريعي المناهض لحقوق الإنسان بدعوى مكافحة الإرهاب في ظل دعم دولي بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر متمثلا في عدد من القرارات التي صدرت من مجلس الأمن والجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تدعو الدول إلى اتخاذ كافة التدابير ومنها التدابير التشريعية بطبيعة الحال لمكافحة الإرهاب وملاحقة ومعاقبة مرتكبيه، ولم تكن الدول العربية تنقصها مثل هذه الدعوة(22). 

وقد أصدرت لجنة حقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة ولجنة القضاء على التمييز العنصري عديدا من القرارات ووجهت عديدا من البيانات طالبت فيها الدول أن تكون إجراءاتها وتشريعاتها لمكافحة الإرهاب متسقة مع ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ومع التزاماتها الدولية بضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان.)
ظل موضوع الأرهاب وحقوق الأنسان يستقطب اهتماما واسع النطاق منذ تشكيل لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب في عام 2001. ويشير قرار مجلس الأمن 1373 (2001)مرة واحدة إلى حقوق الإنسان، وحينما يدعو الدول إلى ”اتخاذ التدابير المناسبة طبقا للأحكام ذات الصلة من القوانين الوطنية والدولية، بما في ذلك المعايير الدولية لحقوق الإنسان"[22]
ولقد اكد مجلس الامن على ضرورة التزام الدول”لدى اتخاذها أي تدابير لمكافحة الإرهاب، الحرص على احترام ما عليها من واجبات بقتضى القانون الدولي، واتخاذ تلك التدابير وفقا للقانون الدولي، وبخاصة القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان واللاجئين والقانون الإنساني الدولي“[23]. وأعاد مجلس الأمن تأكيد موقفه هذا في قرارات لاحقة اتخذها بشأن الإرهاب وفيالوثيقة الختامية لمؤتمر القمة العالميالذي عقد في عام 2005. وفي قراره 1624 (2005)الذي اعتمده رؤساء الدول والحكومات في اجتماع عقده أثناء مؤتمر القمة شدد المجلس الذي يضم 15 عضوا على ”وجـوب أن تحرص الدول، لدى اتخاذها أي تدابير لتنفيذ الفقرات 1 و 2 و 3 من هذا القرار على كفالة الامتثـال لجميـع ما عليها من واجبات بمقتضى القانون الدولي، لا سيما القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان وقانون اللاجئين والقانون الإنساني“.[24]
ونشير هنا الى ما جاء على لسان كوفي عنان الامين العام للامم المتحدة الذيان السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو كيف يمكن تجنب مخاطر حقوق الانسان عند تنفيذ مشاريع مكافحة الارهاب ،ابتداءاً يمكن القول ان عدم وضع تعريف محدد للارهاب من شانه تهديد حقوق الانسان وهذا ما "تتفق _عليه _ معظم وثائق الأمم المتحدة الخاصة بمكافحة الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان على الحاجة إلى استخدام ألفاظ وعبارات محددة في قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب، وتحذر من العبارات الملتبسة والتعريفات الفضفاضة التي قد تسمح بإساءة استخدام القانون واستغلاله في انتهاك معايير حقوق الإنسان"[25]
وقد جاء في تقريرخبير الامم المتحدة المستقل بشأن حقوق الانسان ومكافحة الارهاب "على الدول، أيا كان نهجها [في محاربة الإرهاب]، أن تسترشد بمبدأ المشروعية، أي مبدأ (لا جريمة بدون نص) عند صياغتها لقوانين أو معاهدات مكافحة الإرهاب"[26]
ويشير المقرر الخاص لحقوق الانسان  ومكافحة الارهاب  "الجرائم الإرهابية يجب أن تنحصر في الحالات التي تتوفر فيها الشروط الثلاثة التالية مجتمعة: (أ) الأفعال المرتكبة بقصد القتل أو التسبب في إصابات جسمانية خطيرة، أو أخذ الرهائن؛ (ب) وأن تكون بغرض إشاعة حالة من الرعب وتخويف السكان أو إرغام حكومة أو منظمة دولية على القيام بعمل ما أو الامتناع عن عمل ما؛ (ج) وأن تمثل جرائم تقع ضمن نطاق الاتفاقيات والبروتوكولات الدولية المتعلقة بالإرهاب ووفقاً للتعريفات الوارد فيها."[27] 
وقد جاء في قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1456 (2003) الحكومات بـ"ضمان أن تتفق كل التدابير المتخذة لمكافحة الإرهاب مع كافة التزامات الدولة بموجب القانون الدولي،...وعلى الأخص القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان، والقانون الدولي للاجئين، والقانون الإنساني الدولي".
واذا كانت المادة الرابعة من العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية تشير الى ان للدول سلطة تقديرية واسعة في مجال اعتماد تدابير لمكافحة الإرهاب ولكن هناك خط احمر لا يجوز للدول تجاوزه حتى في حالات الطوارئ . حيث هناك حقوقاً اساسية لا يجوز عدم التقيد بها في أي حال من الأحوال وهي : الحق في الحياة، وحظر التعذيب أو المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة، وعدم جواز إصدار قوانين جنائية ذات أثر رجعي، وحق كل إنسان في أن يعترف له بالشخصية القانونية، وحرية الفكر والوجدان والدين .
وقد تضمنت  (مسودة مبادئ حقوق الإنسان والإرهاب) الصادرة عن اللجنة الفرعية لتعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان الى انه  "يجب إيلاء قدر كبير من العناية" لضمان أن ترتبط التدابير الاستثنائية أو تدابير تعليق العمل ببعض الحقوق "بقيود زمنية صارمة، وألا تصبح حقائق أبدية تصم القوانين أو الإجراءات الوطنية[28]"
وقد جاء ضمن الاطار الاستتراتيجي الذي اعتمدته الامم المتحدة في الجلسة العامة 99 الفقرة رابعا الاتي :
( رابعا - التدابير الرامية إلى ضمان احترام حقوق الإنسان للجميع وسيادة القانون بوصفه الركيزة ‏الأساسية لمكافحة الإرهاب

إننا، إذ نعيد تأكيد أن تعزيز حقوق الإنسان للجميع وحمايتها وسيادة القانون أمر أساسي بالنسبة لجميع عناصر الاستراتيجية، وإذ ‏نقر بأن اتخاذ تدابير فعالة لمكافحة الإرهاب وحماية حقوق الإنسان هدفان لا يتعارضان، بل متكاملان ويعزز كل منهما الآخر، ‏وإذ نؤكد ضرورة تعزيز وحماية حقوق ضحايا الإرهاب وحمايتها، نقرر اتخاذ التدابير التالية:‏
1.     التأكيد من جديد على أن قرار الجمعية العامة 158/60 المؤرخ 16 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2005 يوفر الإطار ‏الأساسي لـ ’’حماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب‘‘؛‏‎
2.     التأكيد من جديد على أنه يتعين على الدول أن تكفل في أية تدابير تتخذها لمكافحة الإرهاب الوفاء بالالتزامات المنوطة بها بموجب القانون الدولي، ولا سيما قانون حقوق الإنسان وقانون اللاجئين والقانون الإنساني الدولي؛‎
3.     النظر في الانضمام، دون إبطاء، إلى الصكوك الدولية الأساسية المتعلقة بقانون حقوق الإنسان وقانون اللاجئين والقانون ‏الإنساني الدولي وتنفيذها، فضلا عن النظر في قبول اختصاص هيئات رصد حقوق الإنسان الدولية والإقليمية المعنية؛‎‎
4.    عدم ادخار أي جهد لإنشاء وتعهد نظام وطني للعدالة الجنائية يتسم بالفعالية ويقوم على سيادة القانون يكون بوسعه أن يكفل، وفقا للالتزامات المنوطة بنا بموجب القانون الدولي، تقديم أي شخص يشارك في تمويل الأعمال الإرهابية أو التخطيط لها أو تدبيرها أو ارتكابها أو دعمها إلى العدالة، بناء على مبدأ تسليم الأشخاص المطلوبين، أو محاكمتهم، وفي ظل الاحترام الواجب لحقوق الإنسان والحريات ‏الأساسية، والنص في القوانين واللوائح المحلية على أن هذه الأعمال الإرهابية تشكل جرائم خطيرة. و‎نسلم بأن الدول قد ‏تحتاج إلى المساعدة في إنشاء وتعهد نظام العدالة الجنائية هذا المتسم بالفعالية والقائم على سيادة ‏القانون، ونشجعها على اللجوء إلى المساعدة التقنية التي تقدمها جهات من بينها مكتب الأمم المتحدة ‏المعني بالمخدرات والجريمة؛‎
5.    التأكيد من جديد على الدور الهام الذي تضطلع به منظومة الأمم المتحدة في تعزيز البنيان القانوني الدولي بتشجيع ‏سيادة القانون واحترام حقوق الإنسان وإنشاء نظم عدالة جنائية تتسم بالفعالية، تشكل من التزامات الركيزة الأساسية لمعركتنا المشتركة ضد الإرهاب؛ ‎
6.    دعم مجلس حقوق الإنسان والإسهام، وهو في طور التشكيل، في عمله المتعلق بمسألة تعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان ‏للجميع في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب؛ 
7.    دعم عملية تعزيز القدرة التشغيلية لمفوضية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان، مع التركيز بشكل خاص على العمليات الميدانية ‏.‏‎‎وينبغي للمفوضية أن تستمر في الاضطلاع بدور طليعي في دراسة مسألة حماية ‏حقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب، بتقديم توصيات عامة بشأن الدول المتصلة ‏بحقوق الإنسان وتقديم المساعدة والمشورة للدول، ولا سيما في مجال التوعية بالقانون الدولي لحقوق ‏الإنسان في أوساط وكالات إنفاذ القانون الوطنية، وذلك بناء على طلب الدول؛ 
8.    دعم الدور الذي يضطلع به المقرر الخاص المعني بتشجيع وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب.‏‎‎وينبغي للمقرر الخاص مواصلة دعم جهود الدول وإسداء المشورة العملية عن طريق المراسلة مع ‏الحكومات، والقيام بزيارات قطرية، وإقامة اتصال مع الأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الإقليمية، وتقديم ‏تقارير عن هذه المسائل )[29]. 
وضعت أحداث 11 سبتمبر معادلة غريبة على موازين حقوق الإنسان في الإعلان العالمي 1948 وما تبعه من عشرات الإعلانات والاتفاقيات والعهود والعديد من المؤتمرات المتعلقة بمختلف جوانب حقوق الإنسان حيث ظهر التعارض واضح بين حماية الأمن الوطني من ناحية وحماية حقوق الإنسان من ناحية أخرى في إضفاء المشروعية على عدد من التراجعات القانونية عن المبادئ الدولية لحقوق الإنسان , حيث ظهر المساس بحقوق الإنسان جليا في التشريعات الصادرة من عدد من دول أوربا وأمريكا بحجة مكافحة الإرهاب ولكن هل هناك تعارض بين متطلبات الحماية  ضد الإرهاب وبين تأمين احترام حقوق الإنسان وفق المبادئ الدولية الثابتة وهنا لابد من طرح تساؤلات  أخرى مهمة قد تؤدي بنا إلى  حلقة مفرغة!!
* هل توصلت الأمم المتحدة لتعريف جامع مانع لمعنى الإرهاب الدولي؟فحينما يصبح تعريف الجريمة أمر محاط بالغموض تكون وسائل مكافحتها غير محددة.
* ما هو مصير المادة الرابعة من العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية التي أجازت للدول في حالة الطوارئ الاستثنائية  أن تتخذ في أضيق الحدود تدابير تتحرر  بموجبها من التزاماتها  الدولية باحترام بعض حقوق الإنسان  غير انه لإعمال هذه المادة  لابد من توفر مجموعة من الشروط في أن تكون الدولة أمام حالة طوارئ استثنائية  تهدد حياتها  وان تكون هذه الحالة معلنة رسميا وان تكون التدابير المتخذة في أضيق الحدود كذلك أن لا تتضمن هذه التدابير تمييزا  بسبب العراق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الأصل الاجتماعي أيضا أن تكون تلك التدابير مقبولة في إطار مفهوم المجتمع الديمقراطي الحر وان تكون إجراءات وتدابير مؤقتة وتصدر بقانون ,. 
وعموما وحتى ضمن أحكام المادة الرابعة من العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية  فلا يجوز المساس ببعض الحقوق ولو دخلت الدولة في حرب معلنة مع دولة أخرى وهذه الحقوق تتمثل في حق الحياة وحق سلامة الجسد ضد التعذيب ومنع الرق والاتجار به  ومبدأ الشرعية في مجال القانون الجنائي (لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص) وضمان حرية الفكر والضمير والدين  والحق في محاكمة محايدة تقبل قراراتها  الطعن أمام المحاكم العليا .
وعموما فأن الإرهاب وجرائمه يمثلان اعتداء مباشر على مجموعة من حقوق الإنسان التقليدية  ويأتي في مقدمتها الحق في الحياة لما ينطوي عليه الإرهاب من قتل عشوائي , والحق في سلامة الجسد وما ينطوي عليه  الإرهاب من إلحاق الضرر ببدن الإنسان , وأيضا  حرية الرأي والتعبير معا بما ينطوي عليه الإرهاب من إشاعة الخوف والرعب في مواجهة الجهر بالرأي إضافة لمجمل الحقوق والحريات الأخرى التي يكتسحها الإرهاب كالحق في التملك والتنقل والسكن والثقافة والتعليم وغيرها من الحقوق المدنية والسياسية  والاقتصادية والثقافية والاجتماعية  وبالتالي فقد كان من المتوقع في مواجهة الدول التي  وقعت ضحية الإرهاب أن تكون مواجهة مقيدة بالقانون  والمبادئ الداخلية والدولية لحقوق الإنسان فلا يعني أن الإرهاب كونه عمل متحرر من القيود القانونية والأخلاقية  أن تكون مواجهته مثله  وإلا فنحن  نعطي طابع المشروعية  للظاهرة الإجرامية , فخرق القانون لا يبرر بخرق مماثل  وأثار الجريمة  مهما كانت  لا تبرر جريمة مماثلة  وإلا فقدت الدولة معنى وجودها  وتعرضت حياة وسلامة المواطنين  لتهديد الأخطار المختلفة .
إن وفاء الدولة بالتزاماتها الدولية إنما هو تعبير عن تمسكها بالإطار الشرعي الذي يحكم سلوكها على المستوى الداخلي والدولي ومن هنا ظهرت بوادر الحديث بأن التزام الدولة باحترام حقوق مواطنيها في داخلها هو شأن دولي كما هو شان داخلي.
عموما فيمكن القول بأن الخلاصة في موضوع العلاقة بين الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان تكمن في:-
1-إن إيراد تعريف موحد ومتفق عليه ومنضبط بخصوص الإرهاب الدولي أو الداخلي ممارسا من قبل الدولة أو مدعوما منها  أو ممارسا من قبل الجماعات أو الأفراد هو أمر ضروري  وفي الوقت نفسه  قد يبدو مثل هذا التعريف أمر غير مرغوب فيه  من قبل العديد من الدول لتضمن بقاء يدها مطلقة في ممارسة إرهاب الدولة وقمع الشعوب وانتهاك حقوق الإنسان  بذريعة مكافحة الإرهاب
2- كون إن النشاط الإرهابي يمثل خطرا على حقوق الإنسان باعتباره محل إدانة إنسانية شاملة فان مكافحة الإرهاب قد تمثل نفس الخطر لما قد تعانيه هذه الحقوق من انتهاكات تحت ذريعة القضاء على الإرهاب.
3- حماية حقوق الإنسان والحفاظ عليها من الانتهاكات  لابد أن لا يعد ذريعة لتقييد الدول في مواجهة الإرهاب  فلابد أن يكون للدولة إجراءاتها  الاستثنائية لمواجهته إلا إنها يجب أن تكون إجراءات مؤقتة ومفروضة بقانون وان تطبق بإشراف القضاء  المستقل  وان لا تمس هذه الإجراءات حقوق الإنسان  غير القابلة للمساس .
4-رغم أن اتخاذ كل الإجراءات الأمنية والعسكرية  ضرورية لمقاومة الإرهاب أيا كان (في حدود القانون) فن القضاء على مصادر الإرهاب داخليا ودوليا  قد يقطع دابر الإرهاب ويقضي باحترام حقوق وحريات الأفراد والشعوب [30]
الخاتمة
تبين لنا ان التعاون الدولي ضدو الارهاب قد جاء اثر احداث 9 ايلول 2001 منفعلا غاضبا جنونياً ، لذلك فان النتائج التي ترتبت عليه كانت نتائج ماساوية ضارة . فقد جاء على اثره احتلال دولتين مستقلتين ، وقد نجم عن ذلك الاحتلال عشرات الالوف من الضحايا من المدنيين ، كما اثبتت الحقائق انه ادى الى تفاقم الارهاب واتساع ميادين  نشاطه . كما ان كثير من مبادئ حقوق الانسان قد تم التضحية بها تحت شعار محاربة الانسان .
        وازاء عدم جدوى ذلك الرد ، تطور اسلوب التعاون بشكل ايجابي وكان يسير في اتجاهين :
الاول : مكافحة الارهاب بعالجة اسبابه ، وهذا امر كانت دول العلم الثالث تلح عليه وتؤكد ان الارهاب لا يمكن مكافحته الا بمعالجة اسبابه وعلى الاخص الظلم الواقع في منطقة الشرق الاوسط والانحياز التام لاسرائيل واحتلال  بعض الدول الاسلامية وما يوجد في الغرب من اهانة للدين الاسلامي واتباعه ، وكذلك سلب ثروات المسلمين .
اما الاتجاه الثاني : فهو التاكيد على ضرورة مراعاة حقوق الانسان في أي اجراء يتخذ لمكافحة الارهاب اذ تبين انه حتى الدول العريقة في الديمقراطية قد استغلت المعركة ضد الارهاب لتقييد الحريات العامة .وان قيوداً شديدة فرضت كما جرى التجسس على المكالمات الشخصية والحياة العائلية لكثير من المواطنين بذريعة مكافحة الارهاب .
        ولذا فان المجتمع الدولي اصبح اكثر وعياً بخطورة هذه الاجراءات التي ادت الى تقهقر خطير في مبادئ حقوق الانسان مما اوجب الحرص على تنبيه الدول ان تكون لحقوق الانسان الاولوية في كل اجراء يتخذ لمكافحة الارهاب بل ان المجتمع الدولي مدعو لوضع تعريف للارهاب لكي يسد الباب امام الدول الغربية في التمادي في تقييد الحريات العامة تحت ذريعة الارهاب بمفهومه الواسع غير الخاضع لتعريف محدد .

[1]  الامم المتحدة في مواجهة الإرهاب على الموقع الاتي : http://www.un.org/arabic/terrorism/index.shtml 

[2]د. عبد الحسين شعبان | نشر  05/23/2007 |، على الموقع الاتي: http://www.arabrenewal.org/articles/3827/1/-CaaYBN-CaUNEi-I-UEI-CaIOia-OUECa-aU-CaEiCa-CaCIEaCa-

[3] مجلس الامن ، لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب على الموقع الاتي : http://www.un.org/arabic/sc/ctc/بيان الأمين العام بان كي-مون إلى الجمعية العامة

[4] الجلسة العامة الرفيعة المستوى للجمعية العامة ،14 - 16 أيلول/سبتمبر ٢٠٠٥.



[5]  تقرير الامين العام ،الدورة التاسعة والخمسون، البندان ٤٥ و ٥٥ من جدول الأعمال ، A/59/ المتحدة2005 ،report-largerfreedom.

[6]  نقلاً عن:مركز الشرق العربي للدراسات الحضارية والاستتراجية ،على الموقع الاتي  : http://www.asharqalarabi.org.uk/cent...sat-kiraah.htm 

[7] المرجع نفسه

[8] المرجع نفسه .

[9]   على الموقع الاتي : www.swissinfo****

[10] حديث السفيرة كريستين شرانر بورغنر  على الموقع الاتي :  www.swissinfo****

 [11]  د. عبدالاله بلقزيز ،العنف والارهاب والتنمية ،على الموقع التي http://www.alerhab.net/look/article....=1&NrSection=7

[12] حسب الله يحيى ، ثقافة الإرهاب والعولمة، مطابع دار الشؤون الثقافية العامة ، بغداد ، ص 150 .

[13] المرجع نفسه .

[14]   الدكتور خالد عبيدات، الارهاب يسيطر على العالم ، اعداد وتصميم ،مركز عمان لدراسات حقوق الانسان 2007 .على الموقع الاتي :http://www.alerhab.net/look/book/8.htm


[15] مشار اليه في المرجع نفسه 

[16]http://www.un.org/arabic/terrorism/strategy-actionplan.shtml على الموقع الاتي :

[17] مشار اليه في المرجع نفسه .

[18]  توصيات ورش العمل للجمعية العامة للمؤتمر الدولي لمكافحة الأرهاب الذي اقيم في الرياض  السعودية في 5/2 / 2005 على الموقع الاتي : http://www.kkmaq.gov.sa/detail.asp?InNewsItemID=159726&InTemplateKey=print

[19] المرجع نفسه .

[20]السيد عبد القادر بن صالح  ،المؤتمر الدولي حول "دور البرلمانات فى مكافحة الإرهاب"  الإرهاب ،الأربعاء 19 أكتوبر 2005 على الموقع الاتي :http://193.194.78.233/ma_ar/stories.php?story=05/10/19/4859971


[21]  .المرجع نفسه.

[22] الإرهاب وحقوق الأنسان ،  على الموقع الاتي :مجلس الامن ، لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب http://www.un.org/arabic/sc/ctc/humanrights.html

[23]  بيان مجلس الامن المرفق بالقرار رقم 1456(2003 ) .

[24] الإرهاب وحقوق الأنسان ،  على الموقع الاتي :مجلس الامن ، لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب http://www.un.org/arabic/sc/ctc/humanrights.html

[25] راجع المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية ، على الموقع الاتي :http://www.eipr.org/reports/anti%20terrorism%2007/anti_terrorism_report%202.htm

[26]الخبير المستقل، الفقرة 33؛ مكتب الأمم المتحدة المعني بالمخدرات والجريمة، "منع الأفعال الإرهابية،" الفقرة 19

[27]المقرر الخاص، 28 ديسمبر 2005، الفقرة 50.

[28]اللجنة الفرعية، الفقرة 37 (ج). راجع ايضاً : [28] راجع المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية ، على الموقع الاتي :http://www.eipr.org/reports/anti%20terrorism%2007/anti_terrorism_report%202.htmت

[29] الجلسة العامة  99 ، 8 في  أيلول/سبتمبر 2006


[30] داليا ازهر العلاقة بين الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان ، على الموقع الاتي :http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/62/359.htm

*

----------

